# Mewtwo returning



## DarkLord Omega (Feb 13, 2013)

With the new movie coming out, how excited are you to see Mewtwo return in it and possibly in the anime.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm gonna watch this shit :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2013)

I do not know if I want to. They turned ash into...well need I even say? What will they have done to Mewtwo?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Feb 13, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I do not know if I want to. They turned ash into...well need I even say? What will they have done to Mewtwo?



Make him even more badass and more feats


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 13, 2013)

He doesn't look as vicious...


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 14, 2013)

If you remember Mewtwo changed at the end of the first movie.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope he still has the brown cape


----------



## Bioness (Feb 15, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He doesn't look as vicious...



He does seem a bit too "cute" looking


Torafarugo Ro said:


> If you remember Mewtwo changed at the end of the first movie.



Yeah but his looks didn't.


Anyway I'm not sure how I feel about this, honestly the only way I can see this working is if it a completely different Mewtwo, otherwise so many continuity questions will pop into my head.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 15, 2013)

But a second Mewtwo being created would raise even more questions.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 15, 2013)

I want to know are we really past the point of ever seeing Ho-oh in a movie or episode? I mean an actual story involving him instead of it appearing for Ash's new journeys.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 15, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> If you remember Mewtwo changed at the end of the first movie.



This. The director's commentary on the official site specifically notes Mewtwo has changed.

The days of a villainous Mewtwo are long gone. This movie is going to be about trying to smack some sense into the Genesects as a fellow artificial legendary, and saving Ash and co. from getting stomped by the red one.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Feb 16, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> This. The director's commentary on the official site specifically notes Mewtwo has changed.


What, so they had to spell out because it wasn't obvious enough?
Also, in a later OVA when Mewtwo and the copies re-met Ash and co., he was a bro.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 16, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> What, so they had to spell out because it wasn't obvious enough?
> Also, in a later OVA when Mewtwo and the copies re-met Ash and co., he was a bro.



It's just the director's commentary, not an actual advertisement or preview spelling it out. Also, IIRC Mewtwo start traveling around the world after the OVA to search for the meaning of his life. You could say the way he was in the OVA was just the first part of him changing, and his travels and new perspective on being an artificial legendary from Genesect will complete his full sense of self.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 16, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> If you remember Mewtwo changed at the end of the first movie.



I meant his design. He had sharper edges IIRC, and more defined facial expressions.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 17, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I meant his design. He had sharper edges IIRC, and more defined facial expressions.



Exactly. I hope it's just the artwork, and he won't really look like that in the movie.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 17, 2013)

While it is going to be nice seeing him again and it makes wanting to see a Pokemon movie after a while, it does raises some questions. Is it even going to be the same Mewtwo as the one shown in the first movie? As for the pic, I agree that he does look a bit different but it could very well be just this pic.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope it's the same Mewtwo. A second one would just be stupid. THERE COULD ONLY BE ONE MEWTWO.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 17, 2013)

If a second Mew can exist, then I don't see why a second Mewtwo can't exist  Plus from what I know, with the exception of the first movie, all the other movies are non-canon to the anime (unless I am wrong).


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 17, 2013)

All the pokemon movies are canon, they take place between episodes.

A second Mewtwo is impossible, Mewtwo was the result of genetic engineering, all the data needed to create him has been destroyed. Even if they found more Mew DNA, they wouldn't be able to perfectly replicate Mewtwo.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 17, 2013)

Z-one said:


> Exactly. I hope it's just the artwork, and he won't really look like that in the movie.



Well, it is just a basic promo poster.

And yeah, the art style from the Original series was sharper.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Feb 17, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> *All the pokemon movies are canon, they take place between episodes.*
> 
> A second Mewtwo is impossible, Mewtwo was the result of genetic engineering, all the data needed to create him has been destroyed. Even if they found more Mew DNA, they wouldn't be able to perfectly replicate Mewtwo.



Only the first movie was consider to be canon. Source in all the movies are canon?


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 17, 2013)

All the movies can't be canon, simply because of the Reshiram and Zekrom movies. 


As far as Mewtwo goes, it simply requires access to Mew DNA and the parameters they used to enhance it. It's entirely possible to create another Mewtwo. 

... However, the researchers and all their data were obliterated, so any future clones may come out looking a great deal different from the Mewtwo we know and love.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 17, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Only the first movie was consider to be canon. Source in all the movies are canon?


Some are canon, others aren't. 

Like, Lucario's movie is canon since Ash's Aura ability was brought up again in DP. He also remembered Latios when he fought against that one troll in the Sinnoh League, and some detail of the Deoxys movie is referenced during the Pokemon Ranger episodes in the Battle Frontier.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 18, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> All the pokemon movies are canon, they take place between episodes.


Not really. Take the second movie for example. Events in the anime, clearly contradict it. 

As for Mewtwo, sure what you are saying makes sense but we are just speculating so far.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

I definitely wanna watch this.


----------



## Xin (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it ok that I always cheat me a Mewtew at the beginning of each new Pokemon game?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

^No, cheating is never okay.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 18, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> ... However, the researchers and all their data were obliterated, so any future clones may come out looking a great deal different from the Mewtwo we know and love.



That's something I've always been a bit curious about.

We've already gotten a taste of different variants of artificial Pokemon with Red Genesect. Would a second, shiny Mewtwo be known as Green Mewtwo and possess abnormal physical strength?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

That's not Mewtwo.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 18, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> That's something I've always been a bit curious about.
> 
> We've already gotten a taste of different variants of artificial Pokemon with Red Genesect. Would a second, shiny Mewtwo be known as Green Mewtwo and possess abnormal physical strength?


Since when have shinies been statistically different from their normal counterparts? 

But as I said, since the knowledge that created Mewtwo has (as far as we know), been lost, any attempts to recreate it could either be exponentially better or a mere shadow of Mewtwo.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

Diehard Mewtwo fans like Stunna are prolly crying right now, because that indeed looks like a softer version of Mewtwo.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 18, 2013)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Since when have shinies been statistically different from their normal counterparts?



As far as the anime is concerned, since Red Genesect.

XBox

XBox


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

Red Genesect is just their leader, nothing shiny-specific, unless it's modified.

Only in GSC shinies had minor stat differences.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 18, 2013)

When is this movie going to be released?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Diehard Mewtwo fans like Stunna are prolly crying right now, because that indeed looks like a softer version of Mewtwo.


I ain't no Mewtwo diehard. 

The Pokemon is overrated, but this just looks like a disservice to the character.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 18, 2013)

Whoops, I mistook you for someone else.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, I _am_ a Mewtwo die-hard, and while I dislike the softer animation, that doesn't necessarily portend that Mewtwo's gone soft. 

Assuming there is still only one Mewtwo in the anime canon, he's the same hard-ass we saw before.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 18, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Red Genesect is just their leader, nothing shiny-specific, unless it's modified.
> 
> Only in GSC shinies had minor stat differences.



...Did you miss the bit where it was portrayed as significantly faster than a normal Genesect, _and part of the movie's title is *Extremespeed Genesect*?_

Genesect-R is their leader because it can speedblitz them. The difference in power is so great the thing has been hyped up as unstoppable to anyone but Mewtwo himself.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 19, 2013)

I did? The fuck where?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 19, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> The difference in power is so great the thing has been hyped up as unstoppable to anyone but Mewtwo himself.



I actually like the part where bitches can only be stopped by badass Mewtwo.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 6, 2013)

Since it seems this hadn't made it's way here yet:


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 6, 2013)

I would be so hyped for this if it wasn't the pokemon anime.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 6, 2013)

It's Mewtwo; it's the most hyped I've been since the first flick. 

Hopefully he'll be as boss now as he was then, though I've no doubt they'll drum up some means of capping his powers to make the movie "watchable."


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 6, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Hopefully he'll be as boss now as he was then, though I've no doubt they'll drum up some means of capping his powers to make the movie "watchable."



They already have.





> Mewtwo has an existential crisis thinking "These Pokemon were not meant to exist in this world... just like me"



Regardless, Red Genesect and Mewtwo are definitely being portrayed as equal judging by the red and blue super saiyan auras.


----------



## Mewtwo1414 (Mar 6, 2013)

With this, Mewtwo now has a speed feat that should up the lvl of characters that he's able to take on in vs threads.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2013)

Who said Mewtwo wasn't going to be as badass as he was?


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 7, 2013)

Mewtwo1414 said:


> With this, Mewtwo now has a speed feat that should up the lvl of characters that he's able to take on in vs threads.


Just confirms that Timid Mewtwo is canon.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Fenrir (Mar 7, 2013)

They've pussified him. I can just tell...


----------



## rac585 (Mar 7, 2013)

blocked genesect without even trying.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 7, 2013)

Did he match Red Genesect's speed?


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 7, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Did he match Red Genesect's speed?


Seeing as how Red Genesect was 100 yards from pulverizing Ash and Mewtwo was over water and not only got to Ash in time but completely blocked the impact... 

... I'd say he _beat_ Red Genesect's speed.


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 7, 2013)

My dick is ready.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 7, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Seeing as how Red Genesect was 100 yards from pulverizing Ash and Mewtwo was over water and not only got to Ash in time but completely blocked the impact...
> 
> ... I'd say he _beat_ Red Genesect's speed.



Red Genesect was just trying to pick off some weaklings. Note that unlike in the first trailer, it wasn't creating any sonic booms. 

Anywho, the plot summary from the official site was translated (with some grammar errors...). This is what is said about the battle and their speed in particular:



> Understanding Genesect's grief, Mewtwo confronts them.
> The two clash together in a massive fight, which tremendous shockwaves shoot through the entire city.
> 
> And as the battle surpasses the limits of both Pok?mon,
> it develops into the greatest speed battle ever seen!





Sounds to me like Mewtwo might have gotten hit by the nerf stick if a battle with Red Genesect pushes him beyond his limits. R.I.P. world devastating power, you died with the Psychic dominance of Gen 1. Shall the original Mewtwo be henceforth known as Pre-retcon Mewtwo?


----------



## Mewtwo1414 (Mar 7, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Red Genesect was just trying to pick off some weaklings. Note that unlike in the first trailer, it wasn't creating any sonic booms.
> 
> Anywho, the plot summary from the official site was translated (with some grammar errors...). This is what is said about the battle and their speed in particular:
> 
> ...


You have to remember that Mewtwo will most likely be going up against the four regular Genesect first before facing the Red one, and he might even fight all 5 at once, beat the four regular ones and then fight the red one one on one, this fight isn't about him ending all life on earth with a storm, his attacks will be more focused. You also have to count the fact that despite Mewtwo Being overall stronger, Genesect has a major type advantage. SO with 5 Genesect with a type advantage vs Mewtwo seems like a even fight.


----------



## valerian (Mar 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


>



Why does the first movie look much better? The new movie looks cheap.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 7, 2013)

It is the eyes and body shape, he no longer has that "edgey" look to him.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 8, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Red Genesect was just trying to pick off some weaklings. Note that unlike in the first trailer, it wasn't creating any sonic booms.
> 
> Anywho, the plot summary from the official site was translated (with some grammar errors...). This is what is said about the battle and their speed in particular:
> 
> ...



A hater hating?


----------



## Aeternus (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't wait to see Mewtwo kicking the butt of those Genesects. I just hope they haven't powered him down, because from the trailer, Genesect doesn't really seem that strong to me. Especially if his only powers are high speed flying and the Techno Blast.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Mar 9, 2013)

Damn they really pussified him compared to the first movie. First movie looks so menacing.

Still though, my body is ready.


----------



## vanhellsing (Mar 9, 2013)

I hope they don?t Nerf him in the movie but im not going to have my expectations that high


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 10, 2013)

I can handle it if Mewtwo holds himself back in the movie, that's the only thing that would would be believable to me. 

Like the way he did in Mewtwo Returns. He stood down and took a beating, but when he was at full HP he just said "fuck all this" and made space and the human will his bitches.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 10, 2013)

> Why does the first movie look much better? The new movie looks cheap.



Ones a hand drawn movie, the other is commercial.


----------



## Mewtwo1414 (Mar 10, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I can handle it if Mewtwo holds himself back in the movie, that's the only thing that would would be believable to me.
> 
> Like the way he did in Mewtwo Returns. He stood down and took a beating, but when he was at full HP he just said "fuck all this" and made space and the human will his bitches.



Looking back at the trailer, notice how big the crater is that Mewtwo made with a blast that he let out casually.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 12, 2013)

> Looking back at the trailer, notice how big the crater is that Mewtwo made with a blast that he let out casually.



It still doesn't compare to the energy he used to create a hurricane that was completely casual, I don't see Mewtwo doing anything as impressive as that, but he might get a speed upgrade.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It still doesn't compare to the energy he used to create a hurricane that was completely casual, I don't see Mewtwo doing anything as impressive as that


Well, he's not trying to exterminate all life this time around, in fact, he's trying to preserve it, which would means a more low-key approach would be necessary, but he'll still be wreckin' it like Ralph.



Xiammes said:


> but he might get a speed upgrade.


I'm tellin' ya, Timid Mewtwo = canon.


----------



## Mewtwo1414 (Mar 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> It still doesn't compare to the energy he used to create a hurricane that was completely casual, I don't see Mewtwo doing anything as impressive as that, but he might get a speed upgrade.



Yes, he did make a life wiping hurricane, but it took about 15 secs to develop and set forth, this attack is the first time we see him doing considerable damage physically, and he let it out just as casually as he did the hurricane, if not more so. My point is, the Crater shown is the most damage shown in the Pokeverse and it was done so casually, now imagine if he actually took time to charge more power into said attack...city buster anyone(he's not going to show it in the movie due to him not wanting to cause excessive damage, but it's safe to assume that from everything shown before, and with these new feats, he's more then capable of being a city buster in terms of destructive power on top of being a life wiper in terms of passive damage).


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 12, 2013)

Well now we know the details about the new Mewtwo distribution. Fittingly, it comes with the move Hurricane.

Based on past movie distributions like this, there's been speculation on what Mewtwo could unlock in XY. Some think the bonds thing mentioned in the trailer will be a new gameplay mechanic, and fixing the thing Mewtwo is said to lack in the games (a compassionate heart) could reveal a new Ability. Others think it could simply unlock an encounter with Red Genesect to simulate the movie battle.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Well now we know the details about the new Mewtwo distribution. Fittingly, it comes with the move Hurricane.
> 
> Based on past movie distributions like this, there's been speculation on what Mewtwo could unlock in XY. Some think the bonds thing mentioned in the trailer will be a new gameplay mechanic, and fixing the thing Mewtwo is said to lack in the games (a compassionate heart) could reveal a new Ability. Others think it could simply unlock an encounter with Red Genesect to simulate the movie battle.


What?!

Sources, I demand you cite them!


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 12, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> What?!
> 
> Sources, I demand you cite them!





The Mewtwo is level 100, comes with its hidden ability Unnerve, and the distribution begins on April 20th in Japan for those who pre-book tickets for the movie.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Rrrgh, I want it SO BADLY


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 12, 2013)

> Yes, he did make a life wiping hurricane, but it took about 15 secs to develop and set forth,



At a bare minimum, the energy needed to create such a hurricane was around 300+ mt, more then all the nuclear weapons in the world.



> this attack is the first time we see him doing considerable damage physically, and he let it out just as casually as he did the hurricane,



He slices a building in half with a spoon in the manga, he juggles Dragonairs town busting hyperbeams too.



> if not more so. My point is, the Crater shown is the most damage shown in the Pokeverse and it was done so casually,



Again Dragonair has town level hyperbeams, pokedex feats completely shit all over this. Rayquaza destroyed a lifewiping meteor in the mystery dungeon games. Groudon and Kyogre energy lifted up a Volcanic island out of a ocean just from them smacking each other around.

 Mewtwo is capable of city level attacks, possible more with power scailing, that crater isn't shit.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Again Dragonair has town level hyperbeams



Who what where how why?

Okay, I can understand legendaries having crazy high destructive power. This; however, has to be 100% bullshit. In Gen 2 a Hyper Beam from _Lance's Dragonite_ couldn't even kill a random Team Rocket member or bust the shop they were in.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Mewtwo is capable of city level attacks, possible more with power scailing, that crater isn't shit.


Let's keep in mind that Mewtwo wasn't actually doing anything except blocking an attack; he erected a Barrier for Genesect's Extremespeed--the crater was just the end result.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 12, 2013)

> Who what where how why?
> 
> Okay, I can understand legendaries having crazy high destructive power. This; however, has to be 100% bullshit. In Gen 2 a Hyper Beam from Lance's Dragonite couldn't even kill a random Team Rocket member or bust the shop they were in.



I take it you have never read pokemon adventures. Chapter 61, page 122/123

The entire concept of the trainer N and plot of Black and White was based off of Yellow Arc, except N is a less fanatical Lance.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't go making the mistake of comparing Pokemon across media--what a Dragonite can do in the main game isn't the same as what it could do in the branch games isn't the same as what it could do in the manga isn't the same as what it could do in the anime.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 12, 2013)

> Don't go making the mistake of comparing Pokemon across media--what a Dragonite can do in the main game isn't the same as what it could do in the branch games isn't the same as what it could do in the manga isn't the same as what it could do in the anime.





Pokedex entry, Tyranitar is a psuedo legendary, who are all more or less equal to each other. Dragonite should be capable of preforming similar feats.

Also the claim was the best destructive feat in Pokeverse, I pointed out it was clearly fucking wrong.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, the Pokedex entries have been hyperbole since day one. 

Hypno leads innocent children off to goodness knows where, Gengar hides in people's shadows and steal souls, Charizard's flame melts boulders, several Pikachu congregating create lighting storms, Lugia creates storms by flapping it's wings... 

... but Pokemon and humans live in harmony in an energy-efficient, beautiful world where they are inherently kind creatures that are meant to be loved and cherished.




I think it's fair that Pokedex entries a little more than flair, like the journals saying Mew was found in _South America_.


----------



## Mewtwo1414 (Mar 12, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Pokedex entry, Tyranitar is a psuedo legendary, who are all more or less equal to each other. Dragonite should be capable of preforming similar feats.
> 
> Also the claim was the best destructive feat in Pokeverse, I pointed out it was clearly fucking wrong.


I'm sorry, I shouldn't have said Pekeverse, I meant the Anime version of the Pokeverse. The crater that Mewtwo made is some of the most damage shown in the Anime, not even Arceus's Judgment made craters like that.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Arceus' Judgement is his most powerful attack, the Jewel of Life showed him bringing down immense destruction in the form of Draco Meteor while beating the ever loving crap of the 3 dragons.

Arceus>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mewtwo

Voice acting for Mewtwo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Voice acting for Keldeo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Voice acting for Arceus


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 13, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Hypno leads innocent children off to goodness knows where



That one actually kind of happened in FRLG... 



> I think it's fair that Pokedex entries a little more than flair, like the journals saying Mew was found in _South America_.



The South America thing is a bit iffy. There have been references to the real world before, and in BW2 an NPC speculates if Lt. Surge is from Unova because it's based on an American city. According to Masuda (who directs many of the games), the Pokemon world is supposed to be really like ours though not actually it.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 13, 2013)

> The South America thing is a bit iffy. There have been references to the real world before, and in BW2 an NPC speculates if Lt. Surge is from Unova because it's based on an American city. According to Masuda (who directs many of the games), the Pokemon world is supposed to be really like ours though not actually it.



Its noted that all the regions are based off of real world places. Unova is based on the Manhatten area, and there is map that shows the pokemon regions overlapping the real world locations of Japan.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Apr 3, 2013)

New Mewtwo form


----------



## Cobalt (Apr 3, 2013)

G~@~Y said:


> New Mewtwo form



I hope that's fake because he looks ugly as hell.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 3, 2013)

That is hideous, looks like a bootleg.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2013)

Why would Mewtwo have another form? Fake.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks more like a..

_Mew_tation than a new form


----------



## Scizor (Apr 3, 2013)

What the.. 

Edit: when I first looked at that Mewtwo form I saw this:



I didn't see his neck, so I thought it was some kind of snake version of Mewtwo.

Now I'm actually okay with the design because it's way better than what I initially thought I saw.


----------



## Chrysanthemum (Apr 3, 2013)

Its unconfirmed right now according to Serebii so there is hope that its fake.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 3, 2013)

It lokks horrendous.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 3, 2013)

It being on a poster seems to lean it more as of it being true. Hope not cause that shit is ugly and the animation better be top notch to make it look decent


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 3, 2013)

I sincerely hope that's not a new form for him.  He had a frightening elegance to him in his old form, if they were to make any changes I would like to see that preserved.

The designs of the last few generations have been largely disappointing, I'd hate to see my favorite pokemon ruined with such a design.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 3, 2013)

Ye gods, I hope that's fake.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 3, 2013)

I came here to see if people were raging, and was not disappointed.

Game Freak, what the fuck are you thinking? Not only is the new form ugly as hell, but it also defeats the point of bringing back Mewtwo in the first place.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 3, 2013)

New form? I call bullshits.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 3, 2013)

I really hope that is a fake , there is not enough  for that


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 3, 2013)

Scizor said:


> What the..
> 
> Edit: when I first looked at that Mewtwo form I saw this:
> 
> ...



I see


I really hope it's fake though. Another post I saw  said it perfectly "Yeah, you can't make the "perfect life form" even more perfect."
Although, if it's some sort of "mode 2" he somehow acquired instead of an evolution, then i'd be fine with that.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 3, 2013)

G~@~Y said:


> New Mewtwo form




What the...I don't even...
Is that a teapot?!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 3, 2013)

Mewtwo = Freeza? If that is a transitional form for an ultimate badass form, I'm ok with that, otherwise, that looks fugly as hell.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2013)

Since when is Mewtwo capable of transforming?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2013)

Predicted new Mewtwo form stats

Base
HP: 130
ATK: 130
DEF: 130
S.Att: 190
S.Def: 130
Spe: 140


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 4, 2013)

To think that Mewtwo needs to change is to spit in the face of a god.


----------



## Mewtwo1414 (Apr 5, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Predicted new Mewtwo form stats
> 
> Base
> HP: 130
> ...



These stats would put Mewtwo way above Arceus and would make using his original form pointless.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 5, 2013)

Stat swap to a defensive setup maybe?...

...


----------



## Mewtwo1414 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Stat swap to a defensive setup maybe?...
> 
> ...



That's a possibility, but I'm thinking more along the lines of a lower attack stat whilst improving his sp attack and speed, I'm betting money on improved speed though because the movies website did say that this would be a battle of speed.


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2013)

If that new form thing is true then Pokemon is dead to me. Real dead I say.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2013)

Mewtwo1414 said:


> That's a possibility, but I'm thinking more along the lines of a lower attack stat whilst improving his sp attack and speed, I'm betting money on improved speed though because the movies website did say that this would be a battle of speed.



Mewtwo's SpAtk is already higher than his Atk..


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2013)

Eh.

I stopped giving a shit after the second movie.

And why the fuck are you discussing his attack stats? It's a Movie, fools.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 5, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Eh.
> 
> I stopped giving a shit after the second movie.
> 
> And why the fuck are you discussing his attack stats? It's a Movie, fools.



A possible new form comes with possible new stats.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2013)

Nois said:


> If that new form thing is true then Pokemon is dead to me. Real dead I say.


----------



## Mewtwo1414 (Apr 5, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Mewtwo's SpAtk is already higher than his Atk..



I know this, but I can't really see them not improving on his sp attack with a new form, I'm guessing that they will lower his attack and defenses in order to raise his speed and sp attack, or they might just raise his speed, we'll see what happens if this new form turns out to be the real deal.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't usually post on the Pokemon section, but when I do...


Graeme said:


> To think that Mewtwo needs to change is to spit in the face of a god.





Nois said:


> If that new form thing is true then Pokemon is dead to me. Real dead I say.



... I'd have to agree with you.


----------



## Nois (Apr 5, 2013)

"Shion" said:


>





soulnova said:


> I don't usually post on the Pokemon section, but when I do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And rhyme at that:tehee

But seriously. Mewtwo was supposed to be modified to have UBER power, unlike other Pokemon. Improving on that would be awkward to say the least.

Would be funny if he had anger issues, like being all nice and stuff, but fighting sudden urges to obliterate shit with brain power


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 6, 2013)

From this perspective, it looks pretty decent


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 6, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> From this perspective, it looks pretty decent


No, it really doesn't.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 6, 2013)

That still looks terrible.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 6, 2013)

Good news, everyone. Newtwo The Hedgehog has been confirmed to be real.

Wait, that's not good news at all!


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

You're lying. Source.


----------



## RPG Maker (Apr 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> You're lying. Source.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Cheeky (Apr 6, 2013)

New design doesn't bother me at all. I kind of like it, for what it is.

I'm more bothered about the how and why of it all. Will he be in the new games?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 6, 2013)

Before this evening, I didn't have a headache. Now I do.

This is so terrible it transcends mental anguish and becomes physical. Like Mewtwo's Psystrike...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

Surely they didn't think the fandom was going to be pleased with this.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 6, 2013)

and it sucks now


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 6, 2013)

...


Lugia and Ho-Oh are next.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 6, 2013)

His head looks like a whale's dick with a handle on it, drawn in the DBZ universe. They have dethroned one of my childhood heros.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 6, 2013)

The sheer reaction to it makes me like it


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 6, 2013)

Never liked Mewtwo, so I am neither for or against this new Pokemon. 

Will enjoy the fireworks though popcorn.gif


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

Why are people so against Newtwo? I think it looks awesome. Simple yet elegant. 

That aside, anyone seen any good fanart of it yet?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 6, 2013)

It looks horrendous, why not just make a new pokemon?

Also its ass is on the back of its head...


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

I just don't see the point.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks a-lot nicer to me, seeing it in 3D now...


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

Why does there have to be a point?

It's also a bit silly to say there isn't a point when we know little to nothing about the new movie or the new games. 

I feel like people are more upset about Gamefreak having dared touch their own creation, Mewtwo, than they are about anything else.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 6, 2013)

Is it just me, or does it's size look smaller than the original Mewtwo?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

And I also find it funny that people are whining about something new happening to Mewtwo, considering that before this new Pokemon was revealed people were always clamoring and begging Gamefreak to do something with Mewtwo again. 

I'm not implying that the people saying these things are the same people from before and after, I just find it funny how quickly the overall tune changed.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 6, 2013)

I just don't like the design, if they kept the tail in the same place I wouldn't mind so much.

Though on the game it doesn't look half as bad as the concept art.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't care about Mewtwo. Depending on what they do with it, I may like this new Pokemon.


----------



## creative (Apr 6, 2013)

...these look at best like pre-volutions to mewtwo. I'm actually okay with that but if that's not the case, then so be it. mewtwo has been one of my faves but hopefully these mew-spawn will atleast have a decent movepool or resonable states.

sorta begs the question of who would mewtwo decided to fuck to produce the egg for this new critter. unless mew....


----------



## Bioness (Apr 6, 2013)

In my opinion it is likely another attempt to make the "perfect" Pokemon, which is why it looks so much like Mewtwo.



Personally I like it now that I've seen the official art and all.


----------



## creative (Apr 6, 2013)

it's Chibi as fuck though Bio. I guess it's reasonable though that mewtwo got cloned again, if only because we don't know jack-shit about what this new region is capable of.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Why are people so against Newtwo? I think it looks awesome. Simple yet elegant.
> 
> That aside, anyone seen any good fanart of it yet?



...for the same reason some people don't like chocolate? I mean, I don't know what answer you were expecting here. Some people think it looks cool, others don't. There really aren't ulterior motives.


----------



## valerian (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't think it's a new form for Mewtwo, probably a new Mew clone mixed with Mew/Mewtwo's and Genesect's DNA.

I like it though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

Graeme said:


> ...for the same reason some people don't like chocolate? I mean, I don't know what answer you were expecting here. Some people think it looks cool, others don't. There really aren't ulterior motives.



Because I'm just curious to know why people may not like it. Whether it be design, Gamefreak fucking with Mewtwo, etc. 

Nothing really behind it aside from curiosity. 

That said, I think it looks much better in the official art and in-game than it did on that movie poster.


----------



## Darc (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't believe they'd ruin the greatest Legendary of all time.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

darc pls, u don't even play pkmn anymore.


----------



## creative (Apr 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 













Because _SOMEONE_ wanted some fanart from tumblr. it's always interesting to see poke-porn on tumblr whenever a new pokemon announcement is made. it's like these artist exist _solely_ to poison my eyeballs and sullen my childhood memories with rule 34.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

It is my fault you are now scarred for life.


----------



## Darc (Apr 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> darc pls, u don't even play pkmn anymore.



False, I've played every single Pokemon game, I just started the last one a few months late, I'll be all over this one from the jump.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 6, 2013)

I didn't know you had a 3DS.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 7, 2013)

Darc said:


> False, I've played *every single Pokemon game*, I just started the last one a few months late, I'll be all over this one from the jump.



Really? Cause there are over 100 of them you know?

Or do you mean the main series games? 27 of them then (not including the Japanese only ones)

Or do you mean at least 1 game from each generation?

I'm not being critical just I feel you made a poor word choice there.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 7, 2013)

If it's mewthree then that's fine.

Would not want it to be a form of mewtwo.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2013)

Newtwo should be the actual child of Mew. Diary entries in Cinnabar Mansion said Mew gave birth to... something.

Mewtwo is a clone of Mew, while Newtwo is the genuine child?

Sounds kinda neat to me, but probably won't happen.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 7, 2013)

Wonder what the stats gonna be. Movie gonna give some light on whether its a new form or not


----------



## Magic (Apr 7, 2013)

Platinum said:


> If it's mewthree then that's fine.
> 
> Would not want it to be a form of mewtwo.


Don't be hatin, pokemon evolve.

edit:
He probably alters his genes or something with a lab. Fits in with the Pokemon X and Y theme.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 7, 2013)

Hopefully not in the X and Y in the genetic sense...


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Because I'm just curious to know why people may not like it. Whether it be design, Gamefreak fucking with Mewtwo, etc.
> 
> Nothing really behind it aside from curiosity.
> 
> That said, I think it looks much better in the official art and in-game than it did on that movie poster.



Well, I will say it certainly looks better than the movie poster. My problem is just the changing or what I will always consider the greatest pokemon ever. Maybe that's quite nostalgia driven, but I still remember being in 6th grade and finally catching Mewtwo. It was something most of my friends hadn't done yet, and running him through the Elite Four made it feel like you had a god on your team.I'm also not too fond of how painfully Dragonball Z it is. Not that I have a problem with DBZ, just feels unoriginal to me.

Also, if the story is that Mewtwo _needs_ to become this new form to defeat something, I will shake my head and go "Mewtwo could defeat anything, bro."


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 7, 2013)

According to Serebii, the original leak called this thing the ?clair Forme (エクレアフォルム). So nope, it's not a new Pokemon.



Graeme said:


> Also, if the story is that Mewtwo _needs_ to become this new form to defeat something, I will shake my head and go "Mewtwo could defeat anything, bro."



Red Genesect disagreed, painfully. When the official site's summary said Mewtwo battling it would push him past his limits it wasn't joking. Judging by the fact that ?clair can mean "lightning" or "flash", normal Mewtwo simply isn't fast enough to compete.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 7, 2013)

Pastry form Mewtwo?


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 8, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Red Genesect disagreed, painfully. When the official site's summary said Mewtwo battling it would push him past his limits it wasn't joking. Judging by the fact that ?clair can mean "lightning" or "flash", normal Mewtwo simply isn't fast enough to compete.


What's Genesect's speed worth to a 'mon that can just tank his assaults with a near-perfect barrier? 

Or better still, what's Genesect's speed supposed to mean against a Pokemon that can just suspend him in mid-air, or better than that, just block his powers?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Apr 8, 2013)

Just teach Mewtwo Flamethrower and be done with the bugger


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 8, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Just teach Mewtwo Flamethrower and be done with the bugger


Or Mewtwo just psychically erupts the nearest gas main and grins sadistically as Genesect is engulfed in flames.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2013)

wow.. so many nostalgia^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here 

Newtwo looks great.. you just can't stand not bitching


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Newtwo should be the actual child of Mew. Diary entries in Cinnabar Mansion said Mew gave birth to... something.
> 
> Mewtwo is a clone of Mew, while Newtwo is the genuine child?
> 
> Sounds kinda neat to me, but probably won't happen.



Sounds great.

I wouldn't like Newtwo to be a new form for Mewtwo as Mewtwo's a great Pok?mon as it is and a new entry in the Mew/Mewtwo line's a great idea imo.

Plus Newtwo just looks awesome imo.


----------



## creative (Apr 8, 2013)

So in this movie, mewtwo is supposed to be weaker than genesect?

Really?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2013)

Serebii still hasn't confirmed whether it's a form or a new Pokemon, and on Pokemon Smash they (I think) reiterated that Newtwo is supposed to be a new Pokemon, not just a form of Mewtwo.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 8, 2013)

creative said:


> So in this movie, mewtwo is supposed to be weaker than genesect?
> 
> Really?



Judging by the fact that Mewtwo needs a new form to win, yes. 



Death-kun said:


> Serebii still hasn't confirmed whether it's a form or a new Pokemon, and on Pokemon Smash they (I think) reiterated that Newtwo is supposed to be a new Pokemon, not just a form of Mewtwo.





_European press packs label the Pok?mon as Mewtwo. The archive is called "PokemonX_Y_MewtwoArtwork" and "PokemonX_Y_MewtwoScreenshots"

This is the same way we confirmed to people that the Kyurems were not new Pok?mon._


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 8, 2013)

Hm, I see. Though it makes me wonder why the creators would try to make it seem like a completely new Pokemon.  

Hopefully we get more information soon.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 8, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hm, I see. Though it makes me wonder why the creators would try to make it seem like a completely new Pokemon.
> 
> Hopefully we get more information soon.



Advertising-wise, new forms seem to be considered separate Pokemon for the most part. In Platinum, Professor Rowan actually talked about how the issue was going to be debated when Rotom was discovered. So not even people in the Pokemon world themselves are sure. 

As for more info, it should indeed come soon. CoroCoro is days away from leaking, and on the 18th a new movie trailer that will reveal more will be shown.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> _European press packs label the Pok?mon as Mewtwo. The archive is called "PokemonX_Y_MewtwoArtwork" and "PokemonX_Y_MewtwoScreenshots"
> 
> This is the same way we confirmed to people that the Kyurems were not new Pok?mon._



SON OF A BITCH!

They need to stop with all this alternate form shit.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 8, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> _European press packs label the Pok?mon as Mewtwo. The archive is called "PokemonX_Y_MewtwoArtwork" and "PokemonX_Y_MewtwoScreenshots"
> 
> This is the same way we confirmed to people that the Kyurems were not new Pok?mon._



Well, too bad.

Down B transformation for Mewtwo in Super Smash Bros. 4?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2013)

still not buying it's a new form type of deal.. still thinking it's mewthree


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 10, 2013)

Why ruin Mewtwo?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 11, 2013)

Vino said:


> Why ruin Mewtwo?



Cause they want Mewtwo to be the most powerful in the games again lol


----------



## lacey (Apr 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Serebii still hasn't confirmed whether it's a form or a new Pokemon, and on Pokemon Smash they (I think) reiterated that Newtwo is supposed to be a new Pokemon, not just a form of Mewtwo.



Back when Black Kyurem and White Kyurem were first announced, they were played off as new Pokemon. In the end, they clearly weren't, they were simply new forms. 

There's a part of me that honestly hopes this is in fact a new Pokemon, but I won't be surprised if it's a new _form_.

I hated it when the rumours started, I hated it after the confirmation, and I still hate it now.
*
[e] It was just confirmed a few hours ago that it is indeed a new form of Mewtwo. *

From Serebii:



> Though it doesn't reveal anything new, CoroCoro also reveals the pieces about the new Pok?mon revealed last week. In doing so, it confirms that it replaces Mewtwo on the movie poster and confirms that it is in fact a new form of Mewtwo, with the poster explanation stating that Mewtwo has awakened and become its new shape. Thanks to gin for translations. We'll provide more on this as and when it comes



I am so pissed right now uurgh. )':


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 13, 2013)

Well guess we can see on how they handle in explaining this form


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 13, 2013)

You have _got_ to be joking me. 

I--I may just be done with Pokemon.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 13, 2013)

I was hoping it would be a new pokemon all together. The new design doesn't bug me that much anymore, I hope the shiny form is pink so I can call it kid buu.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 13, 2013)

It's not a new Pok?mon? Aww, shucks.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 13, 2013)

MajinTwo         .


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2013)

Officially confirmed to be a form change


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 13, 2013)

Ugh, another Pokemon movie?
Wait Mewtwo's back?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2013)

Not MewThree?


 FUCK POKEMON X AND Y!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 14, 2013)

Even though this form hasn't grown much in me, I think that if there was any doubt about Mewtwo being the most powerful pokemon, such doubt will cease to exist with this new form.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 14, 2013)

Maybe in game mechanics this new form will be incredible powerful, but there is no way he is keeping up with creation trio.


----------



## Nois (Apr 14, 2013)

Mewtwo was said to be the most powerful in terms of raw power and extremely aggressive due to the DNA manipulations. Maybe after his time with Mew, he's become tame and achieved some semi-evolution

Also, there there Vasto


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Maybe in game mechanics this new form will be incredible powerful, but there is no way he is keeping up with creation trio.



 Maybe he can bend reality...that would certainly put him at least on par.



Nois said:


> Mewtwo was said to be the most powerful in terms of raw power and extremely aggressive due to the DNA manipulations. Maybe after his time with Mew, he's become tame and achieved some semi-evolution
> 
> Also, there there Vasto



 No....I wanted my Mewthree...I wanted a fake to be a reality.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 14, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Maybe in game mechanics this new form will be incredible powerful, but there is no way he is keeping up with creation trio.



Well, if we talk about the anime, no one has done what Mewtwo did, shitting on everyone like he did was an amazing feat, no one could even touch him. Not even the creation trio was showcased that way. Game-wise, I will not jump to conlucions.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Well, if we talk about the anime, no one has done what Mewtwo did, shitting on everyone like he did was an amazing feat, no one could even touch him. Not even the creation trio was showcased that way. Game-wise, I will not jump to conlucions.



 Well to be fair to the trio...the later movies never truly matched how, for lack of a better word, dark that movie was.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2013)

Nobody mentioned the shit anime. 

That your pile of garbage somewhere else.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 14, 2013)

Superman said:


> Maybe he can bend reality...that would certainly put him at least on par.



Lol no it would not. The Creation Trio have universal scale powers; Mewtwo can NEVER match them. The gap in power is ridiculous.


----------



## Nois (Apr 14, 2013)

Didn't the game data claim Mewtwo to be motherfucking fierce and beyond everything else? This new form would certainly make the stuff even more OP.

Vasto, inb4 this Mewtwo form is achieved by somehow fusing Mew and Mewtwo...

I'm curious about the new Region the most though:33 gogogogogo Europe!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 14, 2013)

^^I second that m8. I say Mewtwo will be the first pokemon to cross the 100lvl barrier.



"Shion" said:


> Nobody mentioned the shit anime.
> 
> That your pile of garbage somewhere else.



haha 1st movie pile of garbage anime was canon, deal with that. 



Neo Arcadia said:


> Lol no it would not. The Creation Trio have universal scale powers; Mewtwo can NEVER match them. The gap in power is ridiculous.



Just you wait and see.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 14, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Just you wait and see.



Upgrading from a sword to a gun makes no difference in the face of a nuke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Upgrading from a sword to a gun makes no difference in the face of a nuke.


----------



## Nois (Apr 14, 2013)

Mewtwo is an anomaly, created with POWER in mind, as the new form shows, his potential is unknown


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 14, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Upgrading from a sword to a gun makes no difference in the face of a nuke.



if the nuke can't even scratch you, that makes no difference whatsoever. Bring on the nukes, Mewtwo will play with them.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Apr 14, 2013)

Mewtwo was always a favorite of mine and I will stand by and say his regular form will be much more superior to this new form of his.  However, game-wise, I am pleased to see them go back to the early gens before they decided to do the form thing with Pokemon starting with Deoxys. Giving the form mechanic to 1st Gen and hopefully 2nd Gen will follow.


----------



## lacey (Apr 15, 2013)

Personally, giving Mewtwo a new forme just...cheapens him, really. :/


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 15, 2013)

They need to just leave Gen 1 stuff alone. It's like going back to mess with Star Wars and Indiana Jones.


"They're raping him!!!"


----------



## Nois (Apr 15, 2013)

Graeme said:


> They need to just leave Gen 1 stuff alone. It's like going back to mess with Star Wars and Indiana Jones.
> 
> 
> "They're raping him!!!"




I kinda agree. I wouldn't mind them going back to do some more stylish stuff, but this feels a bit weird.

However, my 15yo sis commented on the Mewtwo saying that they probably want to introduce the new generations back to Gen 1 and that's what's happening here.

She also said "The Pokemon are getting increasingly wimpy compared to old gens... Where's my fierce Pokeymanz"

Made me proud


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2013)

The anime has been bleeding into the games.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7tSVBVQzNMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 17, 2013)

Did Mewtwo always sound like a girl in the Japanese versions?


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 17, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Did Mewtwo always sound like a girl in the Japanese versions?


Not in the Japanese version of The First Movie (Mewtwo's Counterattack), if I recall. He sounded pretty masculine.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Not in the Japanese version of The First Movie (Mewtwo's Counterattack), if I recall. He sounded pretty masculine.



Then either

A: Mewtwo was just faking the male voice.
B: The new form has resulted in a sex change.
C: This is a new Mewtwo.
D: Retcon to match how the games imply it should be female (clone of a being that gave birth).


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 17, 2013)

Where are you getting the female voice from?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 17, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Where are you getting the female voice from?



The trailer, obviously.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 17, 2013)

... so I just watched the trailer for the third time at max volume, and all I got was transformation sound effects.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 17, 2013)

That isn't the actual trailer, this is: 

Link removed


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 17, 2013)

In that case... I have no idea. 

The voice could be construed as female, but also effiminate young male, as well. And goddamn trying to find footage of the original Mewtwo's Counterattack to compare it with.


----------



## Nois (Apr 17, 2013)

Darn Sylveon seems larger than the other Eevees.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 17, 2013)

Nois said:


> I kinda agree. I wouldn't mind them going back to do some more stylish stuff, but this feels a bit weird.
> 
> However, my 15yo sis commented on the Mewtwo saying that they probably want to introduce the new generations back to Gen 1 and that's what's happening here.
> 
> ...



Gen I Golbat.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 17, 2013)

Mewtwo looked different from the first version. His ears are different, his nose also...


----------



## Cobalt (Apr 17, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Mewtwo looked different from the first version. His ears are different, his nose also...



It's just new animation Charizard looks pretty different too.

Surprisingly.. I like Genesect more than Mewtwo after seeing the trailer they're both awesome though.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 17, 2013)

The new Mewtwo voice is cringe worthy.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rTyPZGdEyyc[/YOUTUBE]

THE BIGGESTS OF FUCKS


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]rTyPZGdEyyc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THE BIGGESTS OF FUCKS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2013)

THANK GOD, THANK GOD, THANK GOD, THANK GOD THAT I AM NOT INTO THE ANIME 

That voice is horrible, glad the only two movies i ever saw was the first one and lugia's movie and they were dubbed. Mewtwo sounded boss in that one, so did Lugia. 


anyways, I can't wait to see the stats 

if they're not going to change the base stat total i want to see these changes. 

HP: 106 -> 90
Attack: 110 -> 100
Defense: 90 -> 80
SP. Attack : 154 -> 180
SP. Defense: 90 -> 80
Speed: 130 -> 150
Total: 680 -> 680


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2013)

Mewtwo sounds like Near from Death Note.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2013)

it sounds like a phaggot


----------



## Scizor (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe his voice changes after he goes Super Saiyan transforms into Newtwo.

I don't particularly dislike his voice though.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm trying to recall whether Mewtwo's voice in the original undubbed first movie was so effeminate, and I'm both drawing blanks _and_ unable to find clips.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Apr 18, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'm trying to recall whether Mewtwo's voice in the original undubbed first movie was so effeminate, and I'm both drawing blanks _and_ unable to find clips.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 18, 2013)

First of all: 

I knew I wasn't just senile, Mewtwo's original voice was just that rugged. 

Second: 

WHAT THE FUCK. It's like they weren't even trying to get it right. I'm suddenly wondering what their angle is, because the difference is too stark not to mean something.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

I like the theory that is actually a different Mewtwo, but then I lose hope and figure that it is all just wishful thinking.

But seriously I want a proper explanation for this horrendous shit.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 18, 2013)

Better be a whole new Mewtwo with this voice -__-

Some lost one from another timeline or universe. Pokemon can do it.

And they just wouldn't randomly change his character like that, especially if they're re airing the old Movie 1 at TV Tokyo on May 3rd. The kids would have been confused with Mewtwo's voice suddenly chagning.


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 18, 2013)

So it's not a failed experiment? Terrible 

and wow...that voice is even worse than" Mewtwo's new form".


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 18, 2013)

Courtesy by Elisa from serebii forums

''Yuyama's statement on the official website for the film explains that Mewtwo has changed after traveling the world following the events of Mewtwo Returns.''


----------



## Kirito (Apr 18, 2013)

ever since gen 3 the pokes have started turning into digimons

sooner or later these form changes will be the fault of some computer signal 

edit: just listened to the trailer. have no problem on the voice. it's just like the whole goku issue where people have this weird antagonism against the original female voice


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 18, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Courtesy by Elisa from serebii forums
> 
> ''Yuyama's statement on the official website for the film explains that Mewtwo has changed after traveling the world following the events of Mewtwo Returns.''



And there you have it....but hey, they've successfully garnered huge interest from previous players/fans of the series. A failed experiment would've been much, much better, this alternate form nonsense is atrocious-it amazes that numerous peole are satisfied with this. Milkin' is what they're good at.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 18, 2013)

Kirito said:


> it's just like the whole goku issue where people have this weird antagonism against the original female voice



Don't compare it. Goku's original voice was always done by a female. Mewtwo, however, not. In every single country it sounded masculine. That what happened completely changed his character.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Rei Shingetsu said:


> Better be a whole new Mewtwo with this voice -__-
> 
> Some lost one from another timeline or universe. Pokemon can do it.
> 
> And they just wouldn't randomly change his character like that, especially if they're re airing the old Movie 1 at TV Tokyo on May 3rd. The kids would have been confused with Mewtwo's voice suddenly chagning.



Solution = redub over all the orignal voices and erase all evidence of the first voice actor, the kids will never be the wiser.


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Courtesy by Elisa from serebii forums
> 
> ''Yuyama's statement on the official website for the film explains that Mewtwo has changed after traveling the world following the events of Mewtwo Returns.''



Read this on Serebii, thought "Just fucking kill me right now."

I am not happy at all with what's going on. The manga adaptation is out, and from what I understand, they basically retconned a shit ton of Mewtwo's backstory? I need to double check Dogasu, but still.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 18, 2013)

Not making it a big deal with the voice change. The thought of another mewtwo gives me laughs


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 18, 2013)

Another Mewtwo is not impossible. Mewtwo is basically an enhanced clone of Mew, after all. 

It would simply take reproducing the experiment that led to it's creation. While the team that created Mewtwo (in the anime) is dead, it's entirely possible the research creating it was backed up. 



... But we know that's not the case so it's irrelevant. Seeing the world and suddenly taking the voice of a teenage girl is frankly bullshit. I can't imagine how they rationalize this.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe the actor didn't want to do it or is retired. I doubt the research was backed up while not impossible, it unlikely that'll happen. Seeing as how Mewtwo destroyed the lab and everyone with it including wiping the memories of Team Rocket. Basically no one knows Mewtwo other than Ash. The manga doesn't provide any evidence of it being another mewtwo


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 18, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Maybe the actor didn't want to do it or is retired.


Not an excuse. There's no earthly reason to say _"well, the original voice actor retired, so let's get a little girl to take up the role!"_ It's as simple as finding a similarly masculine voice, so that can't be their excuse. 



DarkLord Omega said:


> I doubt the research was backed up while not impossible, it unlikely that'll happen. Seeing as how Mewtwo destroyed the lab and everyone with it including wiping the memories of Team Rocket. Basically no one knows Mewtwo other than Ash. The manga doesn't provide any evidence of it being another mewtwo


I wasn't talking about the manga, or the game (in both, Mewtwo's creators are alive and well, and so have the knowledge required to recreate it). 

I was talking about the anime, and while you're right that it's _unlikely_ any records survived, it's not _impossible_. 

Or, anime Giovanni (having had his memory erased), has the bright idea _again_ and orders a new research team clone an enhanced Mew. 

Like I said, it's a huge stretch, but not outside the realm of possibility. It's a much better story for the new voice than the shit they're offering, at any rate.


----------



## lacey (Apr 18, 2013)

People who say it's possible it has some connection with Pokemon X and Y, and chromosomes and all that shit...just...

..._No_.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, I don't too much care about the voice, all I want is to see what this new form is capable of.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He will take Arceus place of course.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 19, 2013)

Bioness said:


> [YOUTUBE]rTyPZGdEyyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Smiley OP (May 1, 2013)

this seem's relevant to the thread
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxrPow9bdN0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeternus (May 2, 2013)

His voice does sound rather feminine. I have only seen the first movie dubbed in Greek and his voice there was really masculine. It just doesn't fit him. 
As for Genesect, I still don't see how they could pose as a theat to Mewtwo even after that trailer. And especially a threat of this magnitude, that would require of him to access the new forme so that he could beat them. They must have really powered him down.


----------



## Nois (May 2, 2013)

Bug is strong against Psychic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> Bug is strong against Psychic



 And Steel is resistant to Psychic.


----------



## Nois (May 2, 2013)

Superman said:


> And Steel is resistant to Psychic.



This pretty much makes Mewtwo Genesect's bitch, type-wise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> This pretty much makes Mewtwo Genesect's bitch, type-wise.



 But the anime throws those type things like type advantage and levels out the window.


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2013)

Superman said:


> But the anime throws those type things like type advantage and levels out the window.



Ash's Pikachu>Ground-type


----------



## Sunrider (May 2, 2013)

Superman said:


> But the anime throws those type things like type advantage and levels out the window.


Pretty much. 

Mewtwo created storms and manipulated memories with a wave of his arms. What's Genesect's typing worth to a Pokemon that can psychokinetically ignite the nearest gas main and douse Genesect in flames? 

They had to have downgraded "him" something fierce in order to make this a remotely believable flick.


Scizor said:


> Ash's Pikachu>Ground-type


I can't believe I forgot that type matching went out the window in the first few episodes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Ash's Pikachu>Ground-type



 The shit part is if it is not a normal attack that do these ground types in....it is his fucking Irond Tail...a steel type...weak against Ground as well.


----------



## lacey (May 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Ash's Pikachu>Ground-type



_"Aim for the horn!"_

That, and Onix getting soaked in water, therefore somehow making him vulnerable to electricity...uugh. 

Equally dumb was the fact that his Pidgeotto couldn't handle Geodude at all (Brock even says "Bad strategy. Don't you know Flying types are weak against Rock types?"), and is KO'd within seconds. But throw in Pikachu (who was pumped full with electricity even before the fight but still), and instant victory.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> _"Aim for the horn!"_
> 
> That, and Onix getting soaked in water, therefore somehow making him vulnerable to electricity...uugh.
> 
> Equally dumb was the fact that his Pidgeotto couldn't handle Geodude at all (Brock even says "Bad strategy. Don't you know Flying types are weak against Rock types?"), and is KO'd within seconds. But throw in Pikachu (who was pumped full with electricity even before the fight but still), and instant victory.



hahahahaha oh wow I remember those. That Rhidon and Geodude ones were bull. While the Onix one was just WTF. Wasn't the water doing enough of the damage?


----------



## Nois (May 2, 2013)

Pikachu having Iron Tail is like Butterfree having Earthquake... But what do I know, right?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 2, 2013)

What the fuck, it's more like Mewtwo degraded rather than evolved...


----------



## Zhariel (May 2, 2013)

Superman said:


> And Steel is resistant to Psychic.



Really doesn't make sense to me. Whenever someone shows off their telekinetic power or something, they crumple a steel girder with their mind.


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I can't believe I forgot that type matching went out the window in the first few episodes.





Superman said:


> The shit part is if it is not a normal attack that do these ground types in....it is his fucking Irond Tail...a steel type...weak against Ground as well.





♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> _"Aim for the horn!"_
> 
> That, and Onix getting soaked in water, therefore somehow making him vulnerable to electricity...uugh.
> 
> Equally dumb was the fact that his Pidgeotto couldn't handle Geodude at all (Brock even says "Bad strategy. Don't you know Flying types are weak against Rock types?"), and is KO'd within seconds. But throw in Pikachu (who was pumped full with electricity even before the fight but still), and instant victory.



Exactly, lol.



Nois said:


> Pikachu having Iron Tail is like Butterfree having Earthquake... But what do I know, right?



And Pikachu knowing Surf is like Butterfree knowing dig


----------



## Nois (May 2, 2013)

So true

But Ash's Pick'n'chew is broken. Next season it'll use Mega Drain to K.O. a legendary.


----------



## Scizor (May 2, 2013)

Nois said:


> So true
> 
> But Ash's Pick'n'chew is broken. Next season it'll use Mega Drain to K.O. a legendary.



It'll use false swipe to (OH)KO a Ghost Pok?mon


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 2, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Mewtwo created storms and manipulated memories with a wave of his arms. What's Genesect's typing worth to a Pokemon that can psychokinetically ignite the nearest gas main and douse Genesect in flames?





Graeme said:


> Really doesn't make sense to me. Whenever someone shows off their telekinetic power or something, they crumple a steel girder with their mind.



Red Genesect's armor is too strong for those tricks to damage him.


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

Mewtwo's powers > Genesect's armor. Sorry


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It'll use false swipe to (OH)KO a Ghost Pok?mon



This kinda makes me think of that Buddha Pikachu comic... That one was a bit dark


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 4, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Mewtwo's powers > Genesect's armor. Sorry



The movie and competitive battling both disagree. 

As of this month, Genesect has taken Mewtwo's spot as the #4 most used Uber Pokemon and nearly knocked him out of the top 10 altogether.


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> The movie and competitive battling both disagree.



Yeah because we all know how much the anime follows the rules of the games 
As for the movie, nothing shown in the trailers so far has made me believe, that the Genesect can deliver attacks that Mewtwo in his normal power levels couldn't shrug off. I mean you are talking about the Pokemon that disabled the abilities of a bunch of Pokemon while fighting Mew at the same time. Don't see what's stopping him from doing this again in this case.


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

Mewtwo will reign supreme, once it suckerpunches Arceus and puts Genesect on fire


----------



## Aeternus (May 4, 2013)

You don't need much to beat Arceus anyway. Just throw a big rock at him and that's it


----------



## Nois (May 4, 2013)

Just like the Uchiha


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 4, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> You don't need much to beat Arceus anyway. Just throw a big rock at him and that's it



I still dream on seeing Mewtwo vs Arceus. Like an Apocalypse movie with every legendary going at it.


----------



## Aeternus (May 5, 2013)

Doubt a movie with every legendary ever is going to happen, too many to be featured in just one movie but yeah, would like to see something like this too.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (May 12, 2013)

Unconfirmed information regarding that mewtwo may have another form.


----------



## Nois (May 12, 2013)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Unconfirmed information regarding that mewtwo may have another form.



You mean other than the one we already know? Oh please no


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Another one? Really? Somehow I doubt this is true.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2013)

Somebody said that this new form will also intrduce the new 'fairy' type. I personally enjoy the idea of mewtwo being psychic/fairy (or whatever it is the new type if it is really coming)


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Somebody said that this new form will also intrduce the new 'fairy' type. I personally enjoy the idea of mewtwo being psychic/fairy (or whatever it is the new type if it is really coming)


This new form as in the awakened or the unconfirmed one? I don't know. Can't really imagine Mewtwo belonging in the Fairy type. He doesn't fit imo. Of course if they change the name of the type, I could be more open to it. Even though I still think that he doesn't need any new type but anyway.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2013)

Wait, which unconfirmed are you talking about, I thought there was just one new form to Mewtwo, and yes I'm talking about the awekened form. I mean, it makes sense if you think that after 6 gens Mewtwo gets a new form and a new type is also intrudced. And please elaborate and this other Mewtwo form...


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Don't really know anything about a new forme. If you check a few posts above in the page here, you will see some other user talking about it.
I suppose so but I just don't see him being a Fairy Pokemon. Even in the new forme.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2013)

Well, it's just a hypothesis. But I guess the guy who posted on his new form is just confused and not up-to-date with Mewtwo's new form.


----------



## Aeternus (May 13, 2013)

Could be the case, yeah.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (May 13, 2013)

Lets hope so, the idea of having two forms for mewtwo is horrible


----------



## Sunrider (May 13, 2013)

The new design we know about is all-but-confirmed for being one of Mewtwo's new forms, there was that pic floating about speculating he has a another form in the offing.


----------



## DeathScream (May 13, 2013)

so the creators decided to give some balls to him and let he being ash's special pokemon like Red's one in manga?


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> The new design we know about is all-but-confirmed for being one of Mewtwo's new forms, there was that pic floating about speculating he has a another form in the offing.


What pic? Can you post a link to it?
And did read something about that too. Something about a forme X and a forme Y.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 14, 2013)

Mewtwo having two forms is now 99.99% confirmed. :rofl

The same source that claimed there would be another one also leaked the English names of the new Pokemon, which were just confirmed.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

One forme was already too much but two now? Seriously, enough with the formes.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 14, 2013)

This one better be badass.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Nah, the previous one was the badass. Now we will get the kawaii


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 14, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This one better be badass.



Well considering the currently known one appears to be the "X" form, then the next will be "Y". Taking into account the whole chromosomes thing, then Y will indeed be badass/manly to contrast with X's girliness.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 14, 2013)

X form = female
Y form = male

That would explain his voice shift.



Seto Kaiba said:


> This one better be badass.



I hope so too. Badass Mewtwo still lives!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> X form = female
> Y form = male
> 
> That would explain his voice shift.



What about Z form? 
















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

So if he going to be shifting between formes according to the game he is in like Deoxys was back in Gen 3 or something?


----------



## Xeogran (May 14, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> X form = female
> Y form = male
> 
> That would explain his voice shift.



Umm...i think it wouldn't. He suddenly got a female voice on his normal form.


----------



## Aeternus (May 14, 2013)

Yeah, don't think his gender is actually going to be changing in each forme. Sure each forme is going to represent a different side but most likely his gender is going to stay the same. 
Plus gender bending just seems too risque for Nintendo and Pokemon. I mean they censor less "controversial" stuff, could you imagine what they would do here?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 14, 2013)

Z form =


*Spoiler*: __ 



tranny?!


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 14, 2013)

Hmm. Supposedly Hiro (One of the guys behind the Gen 5 leak, and the first prophet of the Fairy type) has said many of the new rumors are in fact bullshit despite being mixed with correct stuff. I don't know who's trolling who anymore.



Dark Matter said:


> So if he going to be shifting between formes according to the game he is in like Deoxys was back in Gen 3 or something?



According to Pokebeach's source, both forms are activated via items.


----------



## Sunrider (May 14, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Hmm. Supposedly Hiro (One of the guys behind the Gen 5 leak, and the first prophet of the Fairy type) has said many of the new rumors are in fact bullshit despite being mixed with correct stuff. I don't know who's trolling who anymore.


Hm, then I can hold out hope that Fairy type is in fact Light type... assuming there really _is_ a new type to be had.


----------



## lacey (May 14, 2013)

Uugh, _two_ formes? :/

Well, as long as they're activated via items and can I still use Mewtwo in his normal state, then I won't gripe too much.

No wonder they were so willing to show Mewtwo's transformation in the movie trailer, they got another thing going on. :<


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 14, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Hmm. Supposedly Hiro (One of the guys behind the Gen 5 leak, and the first prophet of the Fairy type) has said many of the new rumors are in fact bullshit despite being mixed with correct stuff. I don't know who's trolling who anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Pokebeach's source, both forms are activated via items.



Is there a link to this guy's comments on Mewtwo's X and Y forms?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 14, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Hm, then I can hold out hope that Fairy type is in fact Light type... assuming there really _is_ a new type to be had.



I don't know why it would be called Light type based on what we know... All of Sylveon's names point towards fairies, and I'm pretty sure only some of them were associated with light in the legends. Mawile is going to become Steel/Fairy according to the rumor, but it sure doesn't strike me as something that could be called a Light type with a straight face.


----------



## Aeternus (May 15, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> According to Pokebeach's source, both forms are activated via items.



Ahh, I see. That's good. At least this way, you can choose on whether to transform Mewtwo or not.

And please call the new type Light, if it exists.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 15, 2013)

I guess that each game will feature the correspondent item to Mewtwo's transformation into his X and Y forms.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (May 16, 2013)

We'll find out tomorrow or later today to see if the rumors are true


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

Why? What's tomorrow or later today?


----------



## lacey (May 16, 2013)

Dogasu put up the summary for the second part of the movie's manga adaptation. 

No wonder the latest event was a Deoxys event. It's practically the same thing.

And since this is early on, a third forme? Pretty likely now. :/


----------



## Aeternus (May 16, 2013)

So this forme its his Speed Forme or something?
Also based on that summary, have a pretty good feeling I am not going to like Mewtwo's power level portrayal in the movie.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 16, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Also based on that summary, have a pretty good feeling I am not going to like Mewtwo's power level portrayal in the movie.



Lol Red Genesect blitzing and OHKOing Mewtwo in his normal form.


----------



## Aeternus (May 17, 2013)

Yeah and who knows what else.


----------



## lacey (May 17, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Lol Red Genesect blitzing and OHKOing Mewtwo in his normal form.



Which does nothing more than make anime!Mewtwo look like complete garbage without some "upgrade." Which is bullshit if you ask me.


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Which does nothing more than make anime!Mewtwo look like complete garbage without some "upgrade." Which is bullshit if you ask me.



Couldn't agree more. Based on what Mewtwo did in the first movie, he shouldn't have much of problem dealing with these guys. But no, we have to promote the new forme, so let's job Mewtwo to do it...


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 18, 2013)

It wouldn't be fun to have Mewtwo owning eveyone at once. Makes sense.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 18, 2013)

Welp so much for the idea of Mewtwo's second form being badass/manly. According to the last leaked information given to Pokebeach, it actually resembles Mew more than anything else.


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> It wouldn't be fun to have Mewtwo owning eveyone at once. Makes sense.


It may make sense for the movie and all but it doesn't make sense given what Mewtwo has been shown to be capable of.



Neo Arcadia said:


> Welp so much for the idea of Mewtwo's second form being badass/manly. According to the last leaked information given to Pokebeach, it actually resembles Mew more than anything else.


How much more can it resemble Mew already?


----------



## Sunrider (May 18, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> It wouldn't be fun to have Mewtwo owning eveyone at once. Makes sense.


Would've made more sense for him to decide "well, these hoes can't hurt me, and they're just confused and angry, I'll hold back and make a game of this, help poor Genesect work out some of that frustration." 

Sure, jobbing Mewtwo makes him useful for the story, but it flies in the face of the shit they already established. I'd have been happier if they didn't use him at all.


----------



## Aeternus (May 18, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> I'd have been happier if they didn't use him at all.



Thank you!! They just used Mewtwo for his "star power". Any other legendary Pokemon could have fit the bill and make more sense continuity wise.


----------



## DeathScream (May 18, 2013)

they could say that this movie is canon like the 1st 3 movies and then give us Ash with mewtwo, but noooooooooo

someone needs to pimplasp those writers


----------



## lacey (May 18, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> It wouldn't be fun to have Mewtwo owning eveyone at once. Makes sense.



It would have for me. :>



Neo Arcadia said:


> Welp so much for the idea of Mewtwo's second form being badass/manly. According to the last leaked information given to Pokebeach, it actually resembles Mew more than anything else.



At this rate, they mind as well say he can manipulate his DNA to become Mew itself.



DeathScream said:


> they could say that this movie is canon like the 1st 3 movies and then give us Ash with mewtwo, but noooooooooo
> 
> someone needs to pimplasp those writers



I generally consider _all_ the movies canon, regardless as to people saying otherwise. There are some movies that seem to screw with continuity, but again. 

It was probably already noted somewhere but, the fact that they're airing all the Mewtwo-related movies and specials, _including the Mirage Island special_, only serves to irritate me. 

From what I understand, his backstory is being nearly retconned, yet they're going through the trouble of telling it anyway. Makes absolutely zero sense, unless they're hoping that the younger generations of fans are just _that_ dense. Which they might be hurhur.



Dark Matter said:


> Thank you!! They just used Mewtwo for his "star power". Any other legendary Pokemon could have fit the bill and make more sense continuity wise.



Well to be fair, him and Genesect are like foils of one another, to an extent. So in some ways, it makes more sense for Mewtwo be in this one, and the fact that the city he inhabits at the end of Mewtwo Returns is never specified makes for a good enough excuse to officially say where he lives now.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> Would've made more sense for him to decide "well, these hoes can't hurt me, and they're just confused and angry, I'll hold back and make a game of this, help poor Genesect work out some of that frustration."
> 
> Sure, jobbing Mewtwo makes him useful for the story, but it flies in the face of the shit they already established. I'd have been happier if they didn't use him at all.



However, the sad fact is that the more I read this post, the more I realize this is completely correct. 

Though the first part sounds something more like what 1st movie Mewtwo would have done. In Mewtwo Returns, I doubt he'd do something like this, unless he was having a moment where he was letting parts of his old self slip through. Which would have made for some nice character development somewhat. 

Showing a more relaxed temperament, but still willing to troll others to an extent? I'd like that.


----------



## Big Mom (May 18, 2013)

I really hope Red Genesect is defeated and goes out evil. I am so sick of all the pokemon being talked out of being evil, like Arceus, Kyurem, etc.


----------



## Saturday (May 18, 2013)

Pokemon aren't evil by nature.


----------



## lacey (May 18, 2013)

Regarding the two examples, I'd like to specifically point out that Arceus was not evil, per say, he was just incredibly pissed off. And understandably so.

Don't know much about Kyurem as I never saw that movie.


----------



## Sunrider (May 18, 2013)

Kyurem wasn't evil, he was following on his duty--Keldeo challenged him, he was bound and determined to see the challenge through to the end. Notice that at the end of the movie, he gave his props to Keldeo and went back to his business. 

Mean as fuck, but not evil.


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2013)

Why can't they just have an evil pokemon? Every pokemon that serves as the main antagonist for a movie gets the talk no jutsu treatment. It's annoying, I want an evil pokemon to go out evil. 

Red Genesect, I'm hoping for you.

(Fake Groudon doesn't count, nor does Rayquaza


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why can't they just have an evil pokemon? Every pokemon that serves as the main antagonist for a movie gets the talk no jutsu treatment. It's annoying, I want an evil pokemon to go out evil.
> 
> Red Genesect, I'm hoping for you.
> 
> (Fake Groudon doesn't count, nor does Rayquaza


Well, considering Genesect awakes from a lab and goes apeshit, he's probably going to go the same way Mewtwo did.


----------



## lacey (May 19, 2013)

As Saturday pointed out, Pokemon are not inherently evil. Their actions may be taken as such at face value, but there's always a deeper reasoning behind it that only the viewers can see and understand. 

Back in the day I found it tiring, but now I've come to accept it, and it really doesn't bother me much anymore.

That said, with what's been going on on the manga adaptation, pretty positive none of the Genesect are evil. Just pretty confused and upset.


----------



## Big Mom (May 19, 2013)

I will be really pissed if Red Gensect gets converted.

And yes, Pokemon can be, or should be, inherently evil


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2013)

It would be nice to get a "devil" Pokemon--a genuinely sinister analogue to Arceus's "god." 

After all, the Japanese name for Dark types literally means _evil_. It wouldn't hurt for one or two to live up to that.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 19, 2013)

Methinks they can't be inherently evil if 10 year old children are obliged to go out into the world and fetch them all

There could be a legendary one though


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Methinks they can't be inherently evil if 10 year old children are obliged to go out into the world and fetch them all
> 
> There could be a legendary one though


Why not? There are creatures that eat each other, hypnotize and kidnap children, steal souls, inhabit shadows inducing violent seizures, will attack any target available... 

According to Pokedex entries, Pokemon are _not_ something we'd subject kids to, but that's the world they live in--that shit's cool with them. A genuinely evil Pokemon wouldn't be a huge stretch.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 19, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Why not? There are creatures that eat each other, hypnotize and kidnap children, steal souls, inhabit shadows inducing violent seizures, will attack any target available...



That is true, actually...

I almost forgot about guys like Chandelure, Hypno, Froslass...Majority of Pokemon just come off to me as being generally friendly. 

But now that I think of it, isn't Spiritomb comprised of evil souls or something?


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> But now that I think of it, isn't Spiritomb comprised of evil souls or something?


You're right, it is.


----------



## The Prodigy (May 19, 2013)

Has the movie come out yet, and if not when?

Haven't watched Pokemon in forever :/


----------



## Aeternus (May 19, 2013)

Wasn't Darkrai also supposed to be an evil Pokemon, giving humans nightmares like he did with that boy in Gen 4?In the games anyway, because they made him nicer in the movies.


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Wasn't Darkrai also supposed to be an evil Pokemon, giving humans nightmares like he did with that boy in Gen 4?In the games anyway, because they made him nicer in the movies.


Well, his Pokedex entry just calls him a bringer of nightmares, but that doesn't make him essentially evil. 

Think about being around someone who smells really bad; they could be the nicest person in the world, but they still smell awful and you'd want to get the fuck away from them.


----------



## Aeternus (May 19, 2013)

I remember reading about it some time ago somewhere but I guess I could be wrong. Get what you are saying though.


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2013)

Eh, he might very well be evil, I was just playing Devil's Advocate. 

Let's never forget that Dark type was originally conceived as Evil type.

EDIT: 


			
				Black/White Pokedex said:
			
		

> To protect itself, it afflicts those around it with nightmares. However, it means no harm.


----------



## Aeternus (May 19, 2013)

And that answers it. Ohh well, thanks. I suppose that no Pokemon is actually evil.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 21, 2013)

No Pokemon being evil is nonsense. Thundurus and Tornadus unleash natural disasters for shits and giggles.


----------



## Weather (May 21, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> No Pokemon being evil is nonsense. Thundurus and Tornadus unleash natural disasters for shits and giggles.



Their ability is Prankster for a reason...

They don't considerate it evil, hence why Landorus punished them.

Like two kids until the grow up hits and scolds them.


Anyway, pokemon being evil depends, There ARE some very evil INDIVDUAL pokemon.

Black Fog (Haunter) from Electric tale of Pikachu was a serial killer who completely and utterly traumatized Sabrina.

Darkrai in Explorers of the Sky was conving the MC and his partner to kill themselves and the whole plot of the game (who involved a batshit Dialga) was casued by him.

The Litwicks and Lampent in one of the BW epidose were slowly draining the lifeforce of team rocket and almost threw Ash and crew+ TR to the afterlife.

But as a species? no pokemon is evil per se, it just varies, much like the human characters.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 21, 2013)

As you mentioned, pokemon, just like people, are not naturally evil, being so does not depend on the species but on the own individual.


----------



## Muah (May 21, 2013)

The first Pokemon movie was the first movie I saw I saved up change until I was blue in the face. If they mess mew up I will kill them!


----------



## Aeternus (May 22, 2013)

Weather said:


> Black Fog (Haunter) from Electric tale of Pikachu was a serial killer who completely and utterly traumatized Sabrina.
> 
> Darkrai in Explorers of the Sky was conving the MC and his partner to kill themselves



Really? Not so kid-friendly now lol


----------



## Hyperia (May 23, 2013)

Mewtwo can stop the time now ? Oo


"Knights of Cydonia"


----------



## Sunrider (May 23, 2013)

Hyperia said:


> Mewtwo can stop the time now ? Oo
> 
> 
> "Knights of Cydonia"


It just looked like he was moving fast enough that everything else seemed in slow-motion (because to him, it was). 

Whether either is true, it doesn't explain why Mewtwo could possibly need a new form.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2013)

Hyperia said:


> Mewtwo can stop the time now ? Oo
> 
> 
> "Knights of Cydonia"



Yes, he can.


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> It just looked like he was moving fast enough that everything else seemed in slow-motion (because to him, it was).
> 
> Whether either is true, it doesn't explain why Mewtwo could possibly need a new form.



Because he is fighting Genesect, one of the strongest Pokemon ever, with feats like starting storms, disabling Pokemon's special abilities, controlling ti... oops my bad. Wrong Pokemon


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2013)

^^hahaha. Problem?


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

Me? No. Genesect should have been the one having a problem here normally.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2013)

No, you didn't get it. I meant, Mewtwo trolling everyone, "problem?" Picture the troll face in Mewtwo...



Genesects will tramble before him:


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

Ohhh, he is trolling us. That's for sure lol

Btw Mewtwo looks so cool in that pic.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2013)

^^Not us, only the fools who dare challange him.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 15, 2013)

Mark down July 11th

Source.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jun 15, 2013)

Dogasu has posted a summary of the latest manga adaptation's chapter.

Dogasu put up the summary for the second part of the movie's manga adaptation.



> Back in Pokemon Hills, the Red Genosect is chasing after Myuutwo.  Suddenly, the Psychic-Type is ambushed by the other Genosect!  Myuutwo blasts them away with a Psycho Break attack, sending them flying into the basement below.  The collision sets off a chain reaction that sets the Genosect's cocoon on fire, so Satoshi and the Pokemon Hills pokemon work together to put out the blaze.  The Genosect look on in shock.
> 
> Above, the Red Genosect blind sides Myuutwo, knocking it back into its regular form!  Myuutwo picks itself up and is about to fire off a blast when Satoshi steps in between the two pokemon and asks them to stop!  After a stirring speech, Satoshi is joined by the other three Genosect in opposing the fight.  Myuutwo lowers its arm.
> 
> The Red Genosect sees that everyone is against it and decides that they're all its enemies.  It prepares to launch another attack, so Myuutwo rushes forward, turns back into its awakened form, and puts up a barrier just as the Red Genosect fires.  Now left with no choice, Myuutwo grabs the Red Genosect and flies it higher and higher into the clouds.  As Myuutwo and the Red Genosect approach the atmosphere, Myuutwo states that the two of them are going somewhere where they'll be alone.



Time for a battle IN SPAAAAAAACE.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 15, 2013)

I love that Red Genesect is evil and isn't backing down


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 16, 2013)

I want Mewtwo's second form.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 16, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I want Mewtwo's second form.


They need to stop stalling.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 16, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> They need to stop stalling.



Like ASAP!


----------



## lacey (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm wondering at this rate if there's even going to be a second forme. 

Either way, It was posted a few posts above mine, but the link keeps timing out. Japan's airing a special before the movie comes out. 

From Serebii:



> Some new details have been released regarding a new special episode to air in Japan on July 11th. This episode is a prologue to the upcoming movie and is called Mewtwo, Prologue to Awakening. In it, Virgil, the Unova League Champion, appears with his Pok?mon Rescue Squad and confronts Mewtwo, who also changes into its new form. This short special episode airs on July 11th, following a repeat of last year's movie, Kyurem & The Sword of Justice. We'll provide full details of this episode as it airs



Screens:


----------



## Mewtwo1414 (Jun 26, 2013)

A trailer for an episode that ties in with the movie was released, here it is...

Passenger - Let Her Go [Official Video]


----------



## lacey (Jun 26, 2013)

Still the female voice, auuugh no. 

Still a little excited though.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 27, 2013)

:amazed* enters thread to see if Mewtwo's second form has been revealed *

*leaves frustrated*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 27, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> :amazed* enters thread to see if Mewtwo's second form has been revealed *
> 
> *leaves frustrated*


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 27, 2013)

Passenger - Let Her Go [Official Video]


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 27, 2013)

Am I the only one being amused by the fact that his new (and possibly more powerful) form is smaller


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 27, 2013)

Are you talking about the form that has already been revealed?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 28, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Am I the only one being amused by the fact that his new (and possibly more powerful) form is smaller



much more reminiscent to Giegue from Mother 1, I think.


----------



## lacey (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, when rumours of a 3rd forme were abound, it was rumoured that that form was going to be even closer to Mew in terms of design.

Size would play a role in that, and Mew is quite small in comparison. 

So since it seems like there is in fact no third forme, this current forme is a step towards looking more Mew-esque without actually being Mew. 

You could theorize that this is, in fact, Mewtwo's "truest" forme, as it makes him more similar looking to his biological parent.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 29, 2013)

It doesn't even look close to Mew. At all. 

Still purple and white, still abnormal extremities with strange protrusions from it's body... _and a tail on it's head. With a bridge over it. 


_


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 29, 2013)

It's looks pretty damn similar to Mew IMO


----------



## lacey (Jun 29, 2013)

It's obviously not going to be exact, but it's _arguably_ closer than his original design. Let's put it this way; if they wanted to make a 3rd forme, that was closer to Mew in terms of design, they'd have a lot of brain wracking to do.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 29, 2013)

Now that you place them all in the same post, I don't even see how it's arguable. New form is an even _bigger_ departure from Mew.

The only thing that new form has in common with Mew is a youthful, more effeminate profile... and that it's a little bit smaller than Mewtwo. But in all, it actually makes original Mewtwo look _more_ similar to Mew, by comparison.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 29, 2013)

Are they trying to round him out even more?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 29, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Well, when rumours of a 3rd forme were abound, it was rumoured that that form was going to be even closer to Mew in terms of design.
> 
> Size would play a role in that, and Mew is quite small in comparison.
> 
> ...



This is Mewtwo's X form. As the title of the new games suggest, there should also be a Y form.


----------



## lacey (Jun 29, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Now that you place them all in the same post, I don't even see how it's arguable. New form is an even _bigger_ departure from Mew.
> 
> The only thing that new form has in common with Mew is a youthful, more effeminate profile... and that it's a little bit smaller than Mewtwo. But in all, it actually makes original Mewtwo look _more_ similar to Mew, by comparison.



I'll admit that as I was previewing the post, I really did sit back and think that the original looked closer (As I've been largely ignoring the new forme, so I never have given it a close enough look.). Hence why I said "arguably." Still, the size and overall lankier look can make some think this forme looks closer. 



Mike Von J said:


> This is Mewtwo's X form. As the title of the new games suggest, there should also be a Y form.



I honestly would have thought though that it's late enough now that it should have been revealed already. As I recall, Keledo's Resolution forme was revealed shortly before the movie came out. And I'm pretty sure the new movie is coming out within a month or so? Correct me if I'm wrong, been having a hard time keeping up with movie news lately. :/

I still say that if they are going to keep to the rumours concerning it, they still have a lot of thinking to do with regards to design. 

I'll be hating it either way.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 30, 2013)

Well folks, it was just confirmed that

*Spoiler*: __ 



its a different Mewtwo.




Thoughts?


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 30, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Well folks, it was just confirmed that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Where did you hear that?


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jun 30, 2013)

The Ninth Doctor said:


> Where did you hear that?



The source is a Twitter account that has provided some image evidence of seeing the pre-release screening.



According to them, Newtwo can also stop time in a manner comparable to The World.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 30, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> The source is a Twitter account that has provided some image evidence of seeing the pre-release screening.
> 
> 
> 
> According to them, Newtwo can also stop time in a manner comparable to The World.


Well, that would explain why this Mewtwo sounds like a girl and couldn't simply block the Genesects' powers and tell them to behave or obliterate them in a firestorm. Though I can't see why it needs a new form when it can stop time. 

Still an utter bastardization of the beauty and glory that is Mewtwo. Though I wonder if this means we'll see gendered Mewtwos in the game.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2013)

Does this mean Mew will be getting a power up too?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 30, 2013)

Wait, so Team rocket engeneered another Mewtwo? Where was it all along? How does it know Ash and co.? Why does he have the exact same words/thoughts about his existance as the original Mewtwo has? Question questions questions...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 30, 2013)

But if it's a different Mewtwo then it can't be another form of Mewtwo..

Right?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 30, 2013)

The twitter guy infered that this new Mewtwo could have been created by Team Plasma, although he's not sure about that.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 30, 2013)

I think this new Mewtwo was created by some smaller anime-only filler evil organization. They might appear in the Prologue to Movie TV Special.

Although it's a bummer they ruined everybodys hopes for "Mewtwo vs Genesect" and awakened nostalgia in everyones hearts only to crush it like that. New Mewtwo is not that interesting, especially with it's behaviour.


----------



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

If it's true, then on one hand, I'm glad it's a different Mewtwo.

But on the other hand...where is the Mewtwo we all know and love? 

_Overall_, I'm still rather upset.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 3, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> If it's true, then on one hand, I'm glad it's a different Mewtwo.
> 
> But on the other hand...where is the Mewtwo we all know and love?
> 
> _Overall_, I'm still rather upset.



This, I'm upset with this news


----------



## lacey (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's another thing that annoys me:

I really like the art and animation that we've seen for this movie. I was gushing when this clip showed up on YouTube:

[YOUTUBE]y2CqIFqbvIQ[/YOUTUBE]

If that was the original Mewtwo, and not the new one, I would have been so much more excited. 

Chances are, I'll end up watching the movie anyway, if only for making gifs, but aahhh. My classic heart weeps.

At least the original will be saved from the horrors of being nerfed, unlike Pikachu and Lizardon.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 4, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> At least the original will be saved from the horrors of being nerfed, unlike Pikachu and Lizardon.


See, this is why I'm glad this isn't the _real_ Mewtwo (this new one is a cheap knock-off). I just couldn't handle a nerfing.


----------



## lacey (Jul 4, 2013)

This is me stabbing myself in the back. Keep in mind I'm only going to follow anime events, not game events. 

If this Mewtwo is as weak as she is proving to be, you _could_ attribute it to horrible writing however she was created, and whomever created her. You can't seriously expect anyone to make a perfect clone of the original, even if you had every single resource available. The team who made the original Mewtwo spent years trying to make a specimen that even survived. 

Though even this thought train doesn't make me very sympathetic to her, it's just an alternate way of looking at the whole situation. 

It still sort of boils down to nerfing Mewtwo, without nerfing Mewtwo. Which is a relief, and a shame.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 13, 2013)

To quote Pokebeach: "Ash asked Mewtwo who she is. No one had ever seen a Mewtwo before."

Make of that what you will. I'm guessing the original might be retconned out of existence in favor of one that's neither connected to Team Rocket nor god-like because that's closer to the games. Well either that, or the Mewtwo Returns special isn't canon.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 13, 2013)

What the fuck....


----------



## lacey (Jul 13, 2013)

The first movie was definitely canon, so to me personally, Mewtwo Returns was canon, since it was a follow up to his story and closed it. 

Frankly, the writers are just awful, and clearly don't give a shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

NO ONE HAS EVER SEEN ONE BEFORE?


----------



## lacey (Jul 13, 2013)

In hindsight, it's hilarious because they have no problems with Ash remembering a Lugia, Latios, what have you, but god forbid he can be allowed to remember Mewtwo.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jul 13, 2013)

lmfaoooo pokemon anime. And I thought you couldn't get any worse than it is. 

Down with the writers


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 13, 2013)

> Mewtwo is flying around with some bird Pokemon. At the same time, not too far away, the five Genesect are also flying. Red says "This way." Mewtwo changes to her speedy form and says with great fun she wants to faster. She soon says she want to go "beyond her limit", racing ahead of the birds. THe Genesects are shown having found a snowy place that they thought should have been where their home was. They are blown around dangerously by gusts of wind and snow. Mewtwo flies higher and higher until she begins to freeze and lose consciousness in the upper atmosphere. Saying this is not a place she can be, she begins to fall. Then she hears in her mind the sound of one Genesect (who has Dowse Drive) whimpering it wants to go home. She senses their danger and speeds to them, certain she will not make it in time. She manages to sweep the four purples away just before they are swept up in an avalanche.
> 
> Mewtwo looks into their minds. She sees they were created by humans, and how they escaped from Plasma's lab. Red then appears, and Mewtwo, who feels much empathy for their plight, explains to the Genesects that much time has passed since they were originally alive, which is why their home is not where they remember it being. Red becomes angry and attacks Mewtwo, and they fly off. Mewtwo is deeply worried. The Genesects see ahead of them the city, and its silhouette resembles the rocky outcrops of their old home. They head for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 13, 2013)

Who after all created this Mewtwo? If it has an X form does it mean that the original Mewtwo has a Y form?


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 13, 2013)

And this movie is complete bullcrap!


----------



## lacey (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> Who after all created this Mewtwo? If it has an X form does it mean that the original Mewtwo has a Y form?



It's never specifically stated. Never in the special (As far as I know), and it doesn't appear to be mentioned in the movie either. 

The original Mewtwo was retconned basically, so in terms of the anime, it's safe to say no. As far as the games go, it's probably going to be one Mewtwo who can use both formes (If the third one even exists, I'm still waiting for official confirmation.). The items to activate them may differ depending on what version you're using. 

There's a part of me that almost adores this Mewtwo though. The original will always have the strongest hold of my heart, but I like the female. I at least want to see the opening of this movie, it's cute in a cheesy way. I'm put off by her attitude in regards to humans, but that's a given, so I can't really blame her.

I'm not surprised that the Red Genesect isn't pure evil. They never go that route. The closest they ever got (From the movies I watched.) was both the Tyranitar and Celebi in the 4th movie, but they were both under the influence of the Dark balls, so it doesn't really count.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 14, 2013)

Hunter J's Salamence was the most evil Pokemon and it hasn't shown any regrets.


----------



## lacey (Jul 14, 2013)

Never watched anything involving her, though I have heard of her.

I've been trying to follow Serebii's thread about the Mewtwo movie, and now my head is fucking spinning. I've basically decided that I give zero shits about overall opinions of the movie, and that I will watch it for myself when it's available and make my own decision.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 14, 2013)

BW Anime is trolling



Leon Soryu said:


> Hunter J's Salamence was the most evil Pokemon and it hasn't shown any regrets.



Hunter J is what Team Rocket could've been


----------



## Bioness (Jul 15, 2013)

It seems that this Mewtwo is a different one and not the Mewtwo we know of. Why there are two of them I do not know. But this does make me somewhat not as annoyed over the whole thing.

Also here is the prequel.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAu_WseoKlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Jul 16, 2013)

well it happened!

season one was ERASED FROM EXISTANCE! ALONG WITH THE FIRST 3 MOVIES AND SPECIAL!

Bring the chaizards and load up your T51b armors guys


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2013)

Huh what happened?

Did Ash do something stupid again?


----------



## lacey (Jul 16, 2013)

So I take it something else happened in the midst of the Mewtwo fiasco? Unless you're generalizing what Movie 16 has done, but I don't see how movies 2 and 3 play into this otherwise...

*[e]* I'd also like to quickly say something about the Mewtwo vs Genesect movie.

When the intial summaries were first posted, it was greatly assumed that the first Mewtwo was retconned out of existence. There's been a lot of arguing on Serebii about this, about the scene where Satoshi meets Mewtwo for the first time. 

With the way that he speaks when he asks who she is, etc. it's actually left rather ambiguous as to whether or not he knows anything about any Mewtwo. 

Dogasu saw the movie, and this is what they have to say about it:



> Satoshi does not indicate that he doesn't know what a Myuutwo is; he simply says omae wa... (おまえは．．．), which is most likely supposed to be "You're..."  Now this can be interpreted as "Who are you?," but even if you did go that route you could easily explain that away by saying that Satoshi recognizes that this isn't the same Myuutwo from the first movie and is therefore asking who this Myuutwo is.



This was mentioned in the Serebii thread as well.

So, bearing that in mind, the original Mewtwo hasn't been officially retconned out of existence. The entire thing is ambiguous, intentionally most likely.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 16, 2013)

Fuck this shit and the new mewtwo, the first pokemon movie remains one of my favorite movies of all times.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

I had so much hope for Red Genesect to go out like an evil bastard, but that failed.


----------



## Weather (Jul 16, 2013)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I had so much hope for Red Genesect to go out like an evil bastard, but that failed.



The only character that went that route was Hunter J, and she most likely died at the bottom of a Lake.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 16, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> So I take it something else happened in the midst of the Mewtwo fiasco? Unless you're generalizing what Movie 16 has done, but I don't see how movies 2 and 3 play into this otherwise...
> 
> *[e]* I'd also like to quickly say something about the Mewtwo vs Genesect movie.
> 
> ...


If it's not a retcon, then I might actually watch it. But new form, two Mewtwos... still some bullshit. 

FIRST MEWTWO IS BEST MEWTWO


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2013)

I had mixed feelings about Mewtwo's return.

On the one hand, the nostalgic generation one side of me was happy that we would get to see Mewtwo return, because Mewtwo is awesome and I was happy to see that Nintendo hadn't forgotten about generation one bar Pikachu. It also helps that Mewtwo was, and remains, one of my favourite Pokemon of all time. Having some continuity in the movies again would be cool, and I thought it would be interesting to see Mewtwo interact with Ash after travelling the world and getting more character development.

And then hindsight kicked in, as it usually does at times like these.

I realized that, in Ash's world, it's actually only been a few months since the Mewtwo thing at most, and that Mewtwo probably won't have changed all that much. Among other things, I figured that they'd probably also change Mewtwo's design and overall character a bit to accommodate the... new child friendliness of Pokemon in recent years, as well as the lower power levels. Him getting nerfed wouldn't really surprise me, but it'd still be somewhat disappointing to see someone fight on a similar level to an opponent who you _know_ would get destroyed in other circumstances. 

This was followed with the revealing of Mewtwo's new form, and I was just eh. I wasn't really too mad about it, but it was still irksome that they tinkered with Mewtwo's design, especially considering that (this is just my own personal opinion) the new form looks worse compared to the original and it leaves the impression that Mewtwo actually needs some sort of power-up to keep up with the new opponent, which goes back to the power level thing in the above paragraph. Though, the power level thing wasn't my biggest concern here so much as the design of the new form. Not only does it kind of ruin Mewtwo's shtick of being the ultimate life form or what ever, but it looked kind of too Dragon Ball Z-esque for me and reminded me a little bit _too_ much of Buu (the placement of the 'tail', mostly). I mean, I _guess_ it could be worse, but it just feels really unnecessary and superfluous to me. Why fix something that isn't broken? It didn't really make sense to me, and overall just felt like a really artificial and forced push by GameFreak to bring Mewtwo to the current generation. It failed, of course, since Mewtwo has always been a trophy and symbol of generation one. 

So as a result, my opinion when it was revealed that this wasn't the _original_ Mewtwo was still divided. On the one hand, I was _extremely_ glad that the actual Mewtwo I remembered remained untouched by the new form, the nerfing, and the female voice thing. But on the other hand, I was also annoyed by the fact that, well, the actual Mewtwo remained untouched. His entire existence got retconned in exchange for some random new female Mewtwo (which doesn't even make sense), and I feel that I lost the opportunity to see something truly epic again. Mind, I still haven't seen the movie, and a lot of this is my inner nostalgia talking. The new Mewtwo might actually be pretty cool, but she'll never be able to replace the original one for me simply because of the fact that this one is pretty much just an inferior carbon copy. The actual idea of two Mewtwos, or one new one while the other one got erased from existence, is still too stupid to wrap my head around.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 16, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> This was followed with the revealing of Mewtwo's new form, and I was just eh. I wasn't really too mad about it, but it was still irksome that they tinkered with Mewtwo's design, especially considering that (this is just my own personal opinion) the new form looks worse compared to the original and it leaves the impression that Mewtwo actually needs some sort of power-up to keep up with the new opponent, which goes back to the power level thing in the above paragraph. Though, the power level thing wasn't my biggest concern here so much as the design of the new form. Not only does it kind of ruin Mewtwo's shtick of being the ultimate life form or what ever, but it looked kind of too Dragon Ball Z-esque for me and reminded me a little bit _too_ much of Buu (the placement of the 'tail', mostly). I mean, I _guess_ it could be worse, but it just feels really unnecessary and superfluous to me. Why fix something that isn't broken? It didn't really make sense to me, and overall just felt like a really artificial and forced push by GameFreak to bring Mewtwo to the current generation. It failed, of course, since Mewtwo has always been a trophy and symbol of generation one.


This in particular sticks in my craw since besides the fact that the Awakened Form is an ugly design, it feels kind of redundant. 

From an game perspective, Mewtwo was the original god, and even _after_ gen 2 onward, it remains one of the single most powerful Pokemon ever, and remains a major threat in the uber tier. This Awakened Form is supposed to be speed-oriented, but is that really necessary when Timid Mewtwo (more or less the nature of choice for Mewtwo) has both frightening speed _and_ power? 



Atlantic Storm said:


> So as a result, my opinion when it was revealed that this wasn't the _original_ Mewtwo was still divided. On the one hand, I was _extremely_ glad that the actual Mewtwo I remembered remained untouched by the new form, the nerfing, and the female voice thing. But on the other hand, I was also annoyed by the fact that, well, the actual Mewtwo remained untouched. His entire existence got retconned in exchange for some random new female Mewtwo (which doesn't even make sense), and I feel that I lost the opportunity to see something truly epic again. Mind, I still haven't seen the movie, and a lot of this is my inner nostalgia talking. The new Mewtwo might actually be pretty cool, but she'll never be able to replace the original one for me simply because of the fact that this one is pretty much just an inferior carbon copy. The actual idea of two Mewtwos, or one new one while the other one got erased from existence, is still too stupid to wrap my head around.


The idea of two Mewtwos, while a hard pill for me to swallow, is easier for me to accept as the science involving Mewtwo's creation isn't unique--I always supposed it could be repeated. Though the fact that this _new_ Mewtwo is inferior and relies on forms to survive lends credibility to the imprecise nature of the cloning process, maintaining the original Mewtwo's unique place. 

But a retcon? I rarely like retcons to begin with, I like even less retcons of my favorite characters, and _loathe_ retcons for the sake of introducing a gimmick.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 16, 2013)

> Though the fact that this new Mewtwo is inferior and relies on forms to survive lends credibility to the imprecise nature of the cloning process, maintaining the original Mewtwo's unique place.



I don't think GameFreak thought that deeply into it, to be honest. Chances are, this new form is just a gimmick they wanted to add to bring Mewtwo to the new generations as well as somewhat appease the old fans of the series. It's likely that this Mewtwo is the same level as the original Mewtwo in terms of strength. But hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

This new form of Mewtwo is the only thing Generation VI has done that I am not happy with. I am not a mewtwo fan in the slightest, but this was a horrible movie on their part. Why didn't they just introduced a third version of the mewtwo-mew duo? Or just NOT use mew/Mewtwo? Just makes sense to me. After Generation III I hated every movie they introduced, and this one is no exception, probably the worst next to Kyurem's.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 16, 2013)

If there was a god this anime would have ended years ago...


----------



## lacey (Jul 16, 2013)

Christ, I leave a tab open with the posts in here, leave to do housework, and then come back and try to read everything, and my eyes won't work and I end up with a massive headache. Anyway. 

Game-wise, I'm still not happy with this, but as long as I don't have to use the new forme(s) and keep playing with the original Mewtwo, then I'll be content.

Anime-wise, well, after actually watching the special, stalking Serebii forums and Dogasuand just watching the previews and thinking about it, I'm actually fond of her. The new forme doesn't really look that bad anymore either, and since the original Mewtwo hasn't been officially retconned, there's really very little left for me to be truly angry about. 

As I've said before, the original Mewtwo was not the one to get nerfed, so it's a relief. And this new Mewtwo, while still bearing similarities to the original, does have her own distinct personality. 

At this point, I'm eager to see the movie.



The Ninth Doctor said:


> The idea of two Mewtwos, while a hard pill for me to swallow, is easier for me to accept as the science involving Mewtwo's creation isn't unique--I always supposed it could be repeated. Though the fact that this _new_ Mewtwo is inferior and relies on forms to survive lends credibility to the imprecise nature of the cloning process, maintaining the original Mewtwo's unique place.



Not only that, but it does show that it's very hard to perfectly replicate something, which gives it a more "realistic" and plausible feel.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 16, 2013)

GameFreak better clear up this issue.

Also, I watched this episode and I was like "if this were the other Mewtwo he would have just stood there protected by his shield. Nothing hits Mewtwo!"


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 17, 2013)

Has Game Freak come under new leadership in the last few years? 

I've noticed Mewtwo has seen more attention since the debut of B/W than he's seen since gen 1. I suspect that someone(s) at Game Freak love it more than Arceus (and almost as much as I do), and are keen to put Mewtwo in the spotlight. 


Mike Von J said:


> GameFreak better clear up this issue.
> 
> Also, I watched this episode and I was like "if this were the other Mewtwo he would have just stood there protected by his shield. Nothing hits Mewtwo!"


Real Mewtwo would have blocked Genesects' powers and toyed with them for a bit, before sitting them down and sharing with them the importance in not lashing out at the world, then inviting them to live with him and pointing out that it's not a suggestion. 

Then he'd blink and reset the city back to it's original state. 

As for the special episode, hunters would _not_ be a problem for him. His biggest struggle would be deciding whether to nicely erase their memories or just fuck them in the face.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe classic Mewtwo fled the series


----------



## Saru (Jul 17, 2013)

we don't want any new Mewtwos

I will give the new Mewtwo my attention but I will never be comfortable with its blasphemous existence.

Two Mewtwos... Talk about unnecessary. I really don't like how the anime has become so liberal with legendary Pokemon appearances.

They'll be riding Mewtwo's dick (or lack thereof... ) all the way to the bank.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2013)

From what Pokebeach has just described from the trailer of the next movie, Mewtwo will also be in it as well, battling Xerneas in its other new forme.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Jul 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> From what Pokebeach has just described from the trailer of the next movie, Mewtwo will also be in it as well, battling Xerneas in its other new forme.



That was the pre-movie XY gameplay trailer, not the teaser for next year's movie. The teaser only had the starters and Xerneas/Yveltal.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2013)

I feel stupid now  I thought they were referring to that.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 19, 2013)

Is the movie already available for download?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 19, 2013)

If subs take too long, there's always the dub.

The last few movies came to the US by early December.

They might even go a bit earlier with the new Generation getting localized sooner than before.


----------

